# X100S and Elinchrom Quadras...



## Pookie (Nov 29, 2014)

Loving this set-up, although I shoot mainly with a 5D3 or 1DX... this leaf shutter has saved my bacon numerous times. Recent shoot here on the California coast.




Portraits from San Gregorio State Beach, California...



Portraits from San Gregorio State Beach, California...


----------

